# Hilfe!!! Mittel gegen Botrytis ?



## pyro (9. Apr. 2012)

An einem Wachstumspunkt meiner Sarracenia oreophila (fleischfressende Pflanze) beobachte ich seit Tagen einen Pilzbefall - dieses graue Zeug wird mehr trotz viel Licht, Luft usw.








Da es sich vermutlich um Botrytis handeln könnte bzw. jeder Pilz nicht so gut ist war schnelles Handeln angesagt.

Als schnellstmögliche Reaktion am Feiertag war wegschneiden eines Teils die meiner Meinung nach beste Lösung... also griff ich zum Cuttermesser...

Vorbereitung waren Tontöpfe, feuchter Torf, ein Cuttermesser, Spiritus, Feuerzeug, Schleifpapier, Holzkohle.

Mit Spiritus + Feuerzeug wurde erst mal die Klinge des Cuttermessers desinfiziert, dann erfolgte der Schnitt - lieber etwas großzügiger als zu wenig:








Hier sieht man beide Schnittstellen, links das abgeschnittene Rhizom mit dem Schimmel - rechts die grosse Pflanze.








Alles hell, alles gut ????








Nun Holzkohle mit Schmirgelpapier bearbeiten um Holzkohlestaub zu bekommen und auftragen, anschließend verreiben und das Loch mit Torf auffüllen, die Schnittstelle aber nicht bedecken.












Ehe ich das abgeschnittene Stück in einen Topf mit Torf wieder einbaute habe ich von den braunen Stellen mit dem Grauschimmel soviel wie möglich mit dem Cuttermesser entfernt, die Schnittstelle ebenfalls mit Holzkohe bestreut:











Ich hoffe das dieser Eingriff nicht falsch war. 

Zusätzlich will ich mir ein Mittel gegen diesen Pilz holen bzw. anrühren. Weis jemand ein gutes Hausmittel oder ein Fungizid aus dem Geschäft??
Die Pflanze ist nicht am Teich, muss also nicht fischverträglich sein!!


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Mittel gegen Botrytis ?*

Früher haben die Gärtner Pilze mit Chinosol bekämpft.


----------



## pyro (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Mittel gegen Botrytis ?*

Und heute Werner?

Tips in einem anderen Forum gehen in Richtung schwefelhaltiges Fungizid mit dem Wirkstoff Tebuconazole.
Bayer Folicur ist da ein konkretes Produkt. Nur ist noch nicht so ganz sicher das es wirklich geeignet ist bei fleischfressenden Pflanzen...


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Mittel gegen Botrytis ?*

Ich kann Dir schlecht was empfehlen was keine Zulassung hat, oder?


----------



## pyro (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Mittel gegen Botrytis ?*

Wenns hilft dann ist mir die Zulassung egal. Ich will das beste für meine Pflanzen - zulassung hin oder her.

Wenn das Mittel für mich gefährlich sein sollte fahr ich zur FFW und leih mir schnell ein Atemschutzgerät aus um das Mittel aufzubringen - bin Atemschutzgeräteträger.


Gern kannst mir auch eine PN senden. Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Annett (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Mittel gegen Botrytis ?*

Hallo Jürgen,

da ich gerade bei den Vierbeinern einen Verdacht auf Hautpilz habe (die TÄ wollte gleich spritzen - je Tierchen 40 Euro :crazy), las ich in einschlägigen Foren und bestellte mir in der Apo Lebermoosextrakt, 100 ml für 7,25 Euro. Als ich die Flasche (Hersteller ist Spinnrad) in der Hand hielt, staunte ich nicht schlecht. 
"Pflanzenstärkungsmittel" "Kann vorbeugend gegen Pilzbefall angewendet werden. Es fördert die Widerstandsfähigkeit der Pflanzen. Dosierung 5 ml auf 1 l Wasser."

Für die Vierbeiner soll man anders dosieren (steht nix dazu auf der Flasche), aber beim Lesen des Etiketts fiel mir sofort Deine Fragestellung ein. 
Botrytis mag es, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, eher warm und feucht. Evtl. kannst Du es ihm da an irgend einer Stelle ungemütlich machen?


----------



## Nymphaion (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Mittel gegen Botrytis ?*

Chinosol ist doch nicht für dich gefährlich, das gibts als Medikament frei in der Apotheke.


----------



## pyro (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Mittel gegen Botrytis ?*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Chinosol ist doch nicht für dich gefährlich, das gibts als Medikament frei in der Apotheke.



Ich fürchte ich kapiere hier irgendwas nicht.... Nach Chinosol habe ich damals gegoogelt und fand da diverse Medikamente.

Ich habe mir nun von Bayer das Pilzmittel Folicur gekauft... musste zig Baumärkte abklappern ehe einer Bayer führte. Es ist das einzigste Mittel mit Wirkstoff Tebuconazol welches laut Internet bei exotischen fleischfressenden Pflanzen öfter erwähnt wird und OK sein soll.


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Mittel gegen Botrytis ?*

Was ist denn daran nicht zu verstehen ? 
Dieses Chinosol gibts z.B. zum Gurgeln in der Apotheke gegen Hals und Rachenkrankheiten. 
Früher wurde es auch von Gärtnern im Pflanzenschutz mit großem Erfolg eingesetzt. 
Heute ist es im Pflanzenschutz nicht mehr zugelassen. 
In der Apotheke gibts das aber zum Gurgeln. 
Und es hilft immer noch gegen Schimmel. Aber dafür darf man es nicht mehr nehmen. 

Also könnte man sich das Mittel zum Gurgeln kaufen ... und dann ... 

 RICHTIG .... warten bis man ne Hals und Rachenkrankheit hat und damit Gurgeln. 

Mann stehst Du heute auf dem Schlauch. 

Gruss 
Wuzzel

edit: Alternativ, wenn Du nicht gurgeln willst kannst Du auch die Chinosoltabletten zum desinfizieren der Haut nehmen. 
Wenn Du dann z.B. nen Verband mal hast, löst Du die in Wasser auf und desinfizierst die Haut damit. 
Aber nicht über den Pflanzen anwenden, denn wenn beim Desinfizieren der Haut was an die Pflanzen kommt fehlt dafür die Zulassung.


----------



## pyro (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Mittel gegen Botrytis ?*

Ja Wuzzel, ich stand vor ein paar Tagen auf dem Schlauch. Irgendwo habe ich dann noch gelesen das die Tabletten nicht wasserlöslich sind und so dann war ich ganz verwirrt.

Aber Du hast ja nun alles super erklärt... ich habe dennoch inzwischen Bayer Folicur besorgt und hier liegen.


----------

